# snakes



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

We are moving to Kamares next Sunday and taking our 7 year old golden retriever. Can anyone tell me if there are any dangerous snakes in that area. Apart from watching the dog I am terrified of snakes and it is the only negative point on moving to Cyprus.
thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> We are moving to Kamares next Sunday and taking our 7 year old golden retriever. Can anyone tell me if there are any dangerous snakes in that area. Apart from watching the dog I am terrified of snakes and it is the only negative point on moving to Cyprus.
> thanks


Unless you are right on the edge of Kamares you are unlikely to see many snakes.
Kamares is fairly built up and not the type of terrain snakes like.
It is easy to keep them out of gardens by having either good walls or by having gravel which snakes will not go on.
When walking your dog it is advisable to keep it on a lead and dont let it sniff around in long grass or undergrowth then you should be ok.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Unless you are right on the edge of Kamares you are unlikely to see many snakes.
> Kamares is fairly built up and not the type of terrain snakes like.
> It is easy to keep them out of gardens by having either good walls or by having gravel which snakes will not go on.
> When walking your dog it is advisable to keep it on a lead and dont let it sniff around in long grass or undergrowth then you should be ok.
> ...


thanks Veronica thats put my mind at rest.
Looking forward to moving next week. Weather in Aberdeen 10 degrees and raining.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Unless you are right on the edge of Kamares you are unlikely to see many snakes.
> Kamares is fairly built up and not the type of terrain snakes like.
> It is easy to keep them out of gardens by having either good walls or by having gravel which snakes will not go on.
> When walking your dog it is advisable to keep it on a lead and dont let it sniff around in long grass or undergrowth then you should be ok.
> ...


thanks Veronica thats put my mind at rest.
Looking forward to moving next week. Weather in Aberdeen 10 degrees and raining.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You will certainly notice a big difference when you get here
Its hot and humid and just sitting here on my comp has me sweltering. I have a good way of combating it though
When I get too hot I just get in the pool and then sit here in my wet swimwear. 
Keeps me lovely and cool for ages.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

karentuppence said:


> We are moving to Kamares next Sunday and taking our 7 year old golden retriever. Can anyone tell me if there are any dangerous snakes in that area. Apart from watching the dog I am terrified of snakes and it is the only negative point on moving to Cyprus.
> thanks


There are snakes and lizards all accross Cyprus (it is famous for being infested with them, and legend has it that St Helena shipped in thousands of cats in from other areas of the Byzantine empire to deal with the problem). Now you're unlikely to spot a snake (save squished ones that have been run over on the roads) as they are generally shy of human contact - walls will not deter the black whip snakes (which can grow to over 3m) but they are totally harmless and likley to slither away (very quickly) as soon as they feel vibrations of disturbance, so you're unlikley to see one. There are seven totally harmless endemic species of snake and several imported species that were brought here as biological control for tackling rats. The potentially lethal snake for dog walkers is the fat blunt nosed viper which (as an ambush predator) will not move when approached and is almost impossible to spot as it is well camouflaged (and most likely to be found in partially grassed stoney/sandy terrain near to water). A snuffling dog is most likely to be bitten (at dawn or dusk) when the snakes are active - they are holed up most of the summer as the heat is too much for them and they only eat (rats, mice, birds) a few times during their active hunting season. The blunt nosed vipers take a terribel toll on local hunting dogs and hunters normally track down and kill the snakes that have bitten their dogs (even though they are an endangered species and supposedly protected). My neighbours also track down and kill any that stray into gardens where children may be playing (for obvious reasons). These snakes are now vanishingly rare around built up areas and you are far more likely to win Euromillions than see one. As a precaution, however, I would advise wearing stout shoes (never open toed sandals) when walking in open terrain in remoter areas.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

kimonas said:


> There are snakes and lizards all accross Cyprus (it is famous for being infested with them, and legend has it that St Helena shipped in thousands of cats in from other areas of the Byzantine empire to deal with the problem). Now you're unlikely to spot a snake (save squished ones that have been run over on the roads) as they are generally shy of human contact - walls will not deter the black whip snakes (which can grow to over 3m) but they are totally harmless and likley to slither away (very quickly) as soon as they feel vibrations of disturbance, so you're unlikley to see one. There are seven totally harmless endemic species of snake and several imported species that were brought here as biological control for tackling rats. The potentially lethal snake for dog walkers is the fat blunt nosed viper which (as an ambush predator) will not move when approached and is almost impossible to spot as it is well camouflaged (and most likely to be found in partially grassed stoney/sandy terrain near to water). A snuffling dog is most likely to be bitten (at dawn or dusk) when the snakes are active - they are holed up most of the summer as the heat is too much for them and they only eat (rats, mice, birds) a few times during their active hunting season. The blunt nosed vipers take a terribel toll on local hunting dogs and hunters normally track down and kill the snakes that have bitten their dogs (even though they are an endangered species and supposedly protected). My neighbours also track down and kill any that stray into gardens where children may be playing (for obvious reasons). These snakes are now vanishingly rare around built up areas and you are far more likely to win Euromillions than see one. As a precaution, however, I would advise wearing stout shoes (never open toed sandals) when walking in open terrain in remoter areas.


thanks for the information


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

On the whole I agree with all that has been said but on Sunday we noticed a Whip snake in the garden on gravel and only a couple of years ago a child was bitten several times by a BNV at the fairground in Kato Paphos. I think it died but can't be sure.

I think that you need to be "snake aware" but not let it stop you enjoying your time here.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Snakes...?*



Pam n Dave said:


> On the whole I agree with all that has been said but on Sunday we noticed a Whip snake in the garden on gravel and only a couple of years ago a child was bitten several times by a BNV at the fairground in Kato Paphos. I think it died but can't be sure.
> 
> I think that you need to be "snake aware" but not let it stop you enjoying your time here.


....what about the child?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> ....what about the child?


I think Pam and Dave were referring to the child, and it is likely that the fairground bites were fatal, but I can find no reference to that particular incident. Young children are more likely to receive fatal doses of venom because of their low body mass and the toxicity of Blunt Nosed Viper venom. The BNV is Europe's most venemous snake. The venom is slow working, however, so most people have a more than decent chance of getting medical assistance (anti-venom is available at all hospitals and clinics on the island) before the full effects of the venom take hold. Even so adults should not be complacent as even treated bites can result in local tissue necrosis and the lieklihood of amuptations and disabilities as a result of bites from this species. But we should also bear in mind that these predators are extremely rare and it is highly unlikely that anyone would encounter a snake. The BNV (like most vipers) is territorial - it's probable that the fairground was set up inadvertently in a viper's territory and it simply didn't move from its ambush camouflage until some poor child stumbled on it (or spotted it and tried to pick it up). This species is not aggressive and will only strike if it is threatened - so awareness is the key to getting along with these animals.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I think Pam and Dave were referring to the child, and it is likely that the fairground bites were fatal, but I can find no reference to that particular incident. Young children are more likely to receive fatal doses of venom because of their low body mass and the toxicity of Blunt Nosed Viper venom. The BNV is Europe's most venemous snake. The venom is slow working, however, so most people have a more than decent chance of getting medical assistance (anti-venom is available at all hospitals and clinics on the island) before the full effects of the venom take hold. Even so adults should not be complacent as even treated bites can result in local tissue necrosis and the lieklihood of amuptations and disabilities as a result of bites from this species. But we should also bear in mind that these predators are extremely rare and it is highly unlikely that anyone would encounter a snake. The BNV (like most vipers) is territorial - it's probable that the fairground was set up inadvertently in a viper's territory and it simply didn't move from its ambush camouflage until some poor child stumbled on it (or spotted it and tried to pick it up). This species is not aggressive and will only strike if it is threatened - so awareness is the key to getting along with these animals.


Last month I let my 2 dogs out in the evening to find a snake sitting on the veranda, it didn't move so I brushed it off and it slid away away, it wasn't a Black Whip snake. I mentioned it to my Greek neighbours as they have 2 young children, they were appalled I even went near it, 'Are you crazy?' Now I always put the outside lights on to double check,before letting the dogs out, it probably came to drink from the dogs water bucket. 

Even so, you need to be on your guard.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Last month I let my 2 dogs out in the evening to find a snake sitting on the veranda, it didn't move so I brushed it off and it slid away away, it wasn't a Black Whip snake. I mentioned it to my Greek neighbours as they have 2 young children, they were appalled I even went near it, 'Are you crazy?' Now I always put the outside lights on to double check,before letting the dogs out, it probably came to drink from the dogs water bucket.
> 
> Even so, you need to be on your guard.


I had a similar incident a few months ago. I photographed it before moving it on. All my neighbours reacted in a paranoid 'Why didn't you kill it'? manner and identified it as the dreaded BNV, but it wasn't - it turned out to be a harmless coin snake. I've since seen many snakes in the area - photographed them and identified them - they've all turned out to be perfectly harmless (and sometimes quite beautiful) animals (even though all my neighbours have identified them again as BNVs)- and of course all snake species do a useful service in keeping the rats and mice at bay. I have seen a BNV behind glass in animal parks and zoos - the adults are unmistakable once you spot them - big, fat (car tyre sized) and with a horny, pointed tail tip. Their eyes are difficult to spot too, so anything that looks surprised and has big, open eyes (but the same general colouration as a BNV) is probably a harmless cat snake. Of course, the best general advice would be to give all snakes a wide berth, just in case - but it is a shame that most people's first reaction is to kill them.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kimonas said:


> I had a similar incident a few months ago. I photographed it before moving it on. All my neighbours reacted in a paranoid 'Why didn't you kill it'? manner and identified it as the dreaded BNV, but it wasn't - it turned out to be a harmless coin snake. I've since seen many snakes in the area - photographed them and identified them - they've all turned out to be perfectly harmless (and sometimes quite beautiful) animals (even though all my neighbours have identified them again as BNVs)- and of course all snake species do a useful service in keeping the rats and mice at bay. I have seen a BNV behind glass in animal parks and zoos - the adults are unmistakable once you spot them - big, fat (car tyre sized) and with a horny, pointed tail tip. Their eyes are difficult to spot too, so anything that looks surprised and has big, open eyes (but the same general colouration as a BNV) is probably a harmless cat snake. Of course, the best general advice would be to give all snakes a wide berth, just in case - but it is a shame that most people's first reaction is to kill them.


I tried to take a photograph, but failed, think my hands were shaking!! 

In Kouklia car park over the weekend there was a dead BNV that someone had killed, about 4' long and as thick as a mans arm, facinating and scary at the same time!!


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Re the story of the death of a child at a Kato Paphos fairground - when we moved here (Kato Paphos) just over 3 years ago we were told many versions of this story, sometimes the child being a girl or other times a boy. We have since been told that this story was just a 'Chinese Whisper' ! Lets hope so. The Fairground at the time was on the site in Kato Paphos where they are building the new Mall on the busy Tomb of the Kings road.


----------

